# Audio: Radio Le Mans Crew Interview Allan McNish via TORA Website



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though the new year has come and gone we're still a few months away from the start of the 2010 sportscar racing season. If you are going on racing withdrawal as we are then you may want to head on over to the TORA website where they've published audio of the Radio Le Mans boys interviewing our favorite Scottish Audi driver Allan McNish. 
In the piece Allan compares Le Mans experiences with Declan Brennan who's just finished a 24-hour endurance race at Le Mans virtually via Forza Motorsport 3 in an Audi R15. The Scot also talks about the food he eats during endurance races and other subjects motorsport fans will be most curious about.
Listen to it after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

